# How to tell the year of a Jackson kayak?



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Pretty sure the last two digits on the S/N are year, so 05=2005, 07=2007.


----------



## zecob (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks. I will pass this info along to the seller I am dealing with. If anybody else can confirm, that would be great. I wonder if all kayak manufacturers use the same method? Would be good to know for anybody looking to buy used.


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

The graphics on the boats change with each new design as well. What you're really trying to figure out is which version of the design he's selling; for instance, there are three generations of the Fun, three generations of the Stars, and two generations of the Hero. Each generation has a different graphic for the name of the design. Post a picture of the boat's "name" and it'll be easy to tell which generation it is.


----------



## zecob (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks phlyingfish.......more good info to know. I will definitely try and get a picture of the logo from him. I'm pretty sure the refresh of the Hero began in 2008. Anybody happen to know the year breakdown of the three generations of Fun series?


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

I think Jackson has the idea to recreate boats like every three years. For the Fun series I believe the body types go 2004-classic, 2007-revision, 2010-newest version. I have had the classic and the 2007 version and have enjoyed both. Great boats. Outfitting changes more often than the hull shape. They make a few tweeks every year to the outfitting.


----------

